# Milan: rosso di 66,5 mln. Ricavi in aumento e marchio rivalutato.



## admin (29 Settembre 2022)

Calcio e Finanza: oggi il Consiglio di Amministrazione del Milan ha approvato i dati consolidati dell’esercizio chiuso al 30 giugno 2022, che saranno sottoposti al voto dell’Assemblea in programma a fine ottobre. Il CdA ha preso atto di un trend di crescita in ulteriore accelerazione, che porta a registrare un EBITDA positivo, significativo della validità del percorso di risanamento e rilancio sin qui intrapreso dal club rossonero.

Nella stagione 2021/22 i ricavi sono cresciuti del 14%, attestandosi a quota 297,7 milioni di euro (un risultato molto vicino alle stime di dicembre 2021 di Calcio e Finanza), rispetto ai 261,1 milioni dell’esercizio precedente, come risultato di un contributo significativo di maggiori ricavi da gare a seguito della riapertura degli stadi, da broadcasting a seguito della partecipazione della formazione di Pioli alla UEFA Champions League 2021/22, oltre che a nuovi ricavi da sponsorizzazione.

Nello stesso periodo si registrano alcune poste straordinarie attribuibili essenzialmente a premi Scudetto e Champions League, nonché ad investimenti per il rafforzamento della struttura e-commerce e media, che hanno portato ad una crescita dei costi.

I dati consolidati dell’esercizio evidenziano in ogni caso una ulteriore riduzione di 30 milioni di euro del rosso di bilancio. Il risultato netto è infatti negativo per 66,5 milioni di euro, a fronte dei 96,4 milioni di euro dell’esercizio precedente (-194,6 milioni nella stagione 2019/20).


Il Milan ha colto inoltre l’opportunità di beneficiare della rivalutazione contabile del marchio “Milan” ai sensi del Decreto-legge n. 104 del 14 agosto 2020, convertito nella Legge n. 126 del 13 ottobre 2020, che ha previsto, all’art. 110, la possibilità per le società italiane di rivalutare propri beni e partecipazioni iscritti nel bilancio di esercizio al 31 dicembre 2019 nonché, in taluni casi (come quello che qui viene in rilievo), la rivalutazione di beni non iscritti nel bilancio al 31 dicembre 2019 ma comunque di titolarità della Società e tutelabili giuridicamente alla data di riferimento.

L’ultima valutazione aggiornata, risalente al 2005, era pari a 35 milioni di euro. In base alla perizia dello studio Wepartner del Prof. Angelo Provasoli, il valore del marchio del Milan si aggira ora attorno ai 200 milioni di euro. Tale nuova valutazione, pur influendo sullo stato patrimoniale, non ha alcun impatto sul conto economico a breve.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza: oggi il Consiglio di Amministrazione del Milan ha approvato i dati consolidati dell’esercizio chiuso al 30 giugno 2022, che saranno sottoposti al voto dell’Assemblea in programma a fine ottobre. Il CdA ha preso atto di un trend di crescita in ulteriore accelerazione, che porta a registrare un EBITDA positivo, significativo della validità del percorso di risanamento e rilancio sin qui intrapreso dal club rossonero.
> 
> Nella stagione 2021/22 i ricavi sono cresciuti del 14%, attestandosi a quota 297,7 milioni di euro (un risultato molto vicino alle stime di dicembre 2021 di Calcio e Finanza), rispetto ai 261,1 milioni dell’esercizio precedente, come risultato di un contributo significativo di maggiori ricavi da gare a seguito della riapertura degli stadi, da broadcasting a seguito della partecipazione della formazione di Pioli alla UEFA Champions League 2021/22, oltre che a nuovi ricavi da sponsorizzazione.
> 
> ...


Ma come facciamo ad andare sempre in rosso con la gestione da pezzenti che abbiamo?! Non riesco a capacitarmi, siamo tornati anche in Champions da ormai due anni...


----------



## Rickrossonero (29 Settembre 2022)

Pensavo meno


----------



## jacky (29 Settembre 2022)

Ricaviamo 290 milioni.
Mi elencate i 360 che spendiamo come vengono spesi?


----------



## Andris (29 Settembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma come facciamo ad andare sempre in rosso con la gestione da pezzenti che abbiamo?! Non riesco a capacitarmi, siamo tornati anche in Champions da ormai due anni...


purtroppo dipende da come siamo stati lasciati da Silvio e il cinese misterioso
serviranno altre due stagioni temo per vedere la luce


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza: oggi il Consiglio di Amministrazione del Milan ha approvato i dati consolidati dell’esercizio chiuso al 30 giugno 2022, che saranno sottoposti al voto dell’Assemblea in programma a fine ottobre. Il CdA ha preso atto di un trend di crescita in ulteriore accelerazione, che porta a registrare un EBITDA positivo, significativo della validità del percorso di risanamento e rilancio sin qui intrapreso dal club rossonero.
> 
> Nella stagione 2021/22 i ricavi sono cresciuti del 14%, attestandosi a quota 297,7 milioni di euro (un risultato molto vicino alle stime di dicembre 2021 di Calcio e Finanza), rispetto ai 261,1 milioni dell’esercizio precedente, come risultato di un contributo significativo di maggiori ricavi da gare a seguito della riapertura degli stadi, da broadcasting a seguito della partecipazione della formazione di Pioli alla UEFA Champions League 2021/22, oltre che a nuovi ricavi da sponsorizzazione.
> 
> ...



A Maldini e Massara (e pure a Boban) dovrebbero fare non una ma 20 statue e Milanello


----------



## Shmuk (29 Settembre 2022)

Siamo un buco rosso nero.


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza: oggi il Consiglio di Amministrazione del Milan ha approvato i dati consolidati dell’esercizio chiuso al 30 giugno 2022, che saranno sottoposti al voto dell’Assemblea in programma a fine ottobre. Il CdA ha preso atto di un trend di crescita in ulteriore accelerazione, che porta a registrare un EBITDA positivo, significativo della validità del percorso di risanamento e rilancio sin qui intrapreso dal club rossonero.
> 
> Nella stagione 2021/22 i ricavi sono cresciuti del 14%, attestandosi a quota 297,7 milioni di euro (un risultato molto vicino alle stime di dicembre 2021 di Calcio e Finanza), rispetto ai 261,1 milioni dell’esercizio precedente, come risultato di un contributo significativo di maggiori ricavi da gare a seguito della riapertura degli stadi, da broadcasting a seguito della partecipazione della formazione di Pioli alla UEFA Champions League 2021/22, oltre che a nuovi ricavi da sponsorizzazione.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Nomaduk (29 Settembre 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ricaviamo 290 milioni.
> Mi elencate i 360 che spendiamo come vengono spesi?


150 milioni sono di ingaggi e ammortamenti. Il resto chiediamo lumi ai più esperti.


----------



## SoloMVB (29 Settembre 2022)

E anche per il prossimo anno l'attacco sarà Giroud,Rebic,Lazetic,Ibra.


----------



## Antokkmilan (29 Settembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma come facciamo ad andare sempre in rosso con la gestione da pezzenti che abbiamo?! Non riesco a capacitarmi, siamo tornati anche in Champions da ormai due anni...


Dovresti ringraziare i “pezzenti”


----------



## Antokkmilan (29 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> A Maldini e Massara (e pure a Boban) dovrebbero fare non una ma 20 statue e Milanello


Assolutamente d’accordo.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Settembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma come facciamo ad andare sempre in rosso con la gestione da pezzenti che abbiamo?! Non riesco a capacitarmi, siamo tornati anche in Champions da ormai due anni...


tanti sponsor per riempirsi la bocca...
per fortuna la parte sportiva funziona in qualche modo


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Settembre 2022)

siamo un bancomat e abbiamo ricavi comici.
alla faccia del grande lavoro di gazidis.

e alla faccia anche di quelli che dicevano che eravamo in pari. ma come cacchio facciamo a spendere così tanto???


----------



## Djici (29 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> tanti sponsor per riempirsi la bocca...
> per fortuna la parte sportiva funziona in qualche modo


"Sponsor"... Diciamo che più che altro sono partner ma pagheranno in pochi.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> siamo un bancomat e abbiamo ricavi comici.
> alla faccia del grande lavoro di gazidis.
> 
> e alla faccia anche di quelli che dicevano che eravamo in pari. ma come cacchio facciamo a spendere così tanto???


Scaroni più di una volta ha detto che abbiamo investito tanto sullo stadio.. di sicuro anche in 3 anni di progetto fuffa qualcosa abbiamo bruciato tra popolus, studi ecc.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> 150 milioni sono di ingaggi e ammortamenti. Il resto chiediamo lumi ai più esperti.


210 milioni sono davvero tanti...


----------



## pazzomania (29 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> siamo un bancomat e abbiamo ricavi comici.
> alla faccia del grande lavoro di gazidis.
> 
> e alla faccia anche di quelli che dicevano che eravamo in pari. ma come cacchio facciamo a spendere così tanto???


Quasi tutte le aziende in Italia, dalla piccola alla grande, sono dei bancomat.

Ma non ha comunque senso fare buchi di bilancio, anzi, è peggio con le banche ecc ecc.

Boh, anche a me sembrano altissime le spese.
Ma nessuna azienda del mondo punta alle VORAGINI DI BILANCIO 

Anzi, meglio non dare nell' occhio, semmai.

Bah


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *tanti sponsor per riempirsi la bocca...*
> per fortuna la parte sportiva funziona in qualche modo



Qualche mese fa alla notizia di un nuovo sponsor avevo scritto che probabilmente per quel brand eravamo noi a pagare e non viceversa.
Mai l'avessi detto..eppure..  

Però sai quanto è bello riempirsi la bocca di "main sponsor", "premium sponsor" e minghiate varie.


----------



## UDG (29 Settembre 2022)

Prendiamo tanto in giro l'Inter ma non è che i loro rosso sia tanto più del nostro


----------



## enigmistic02 (29 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza: oggi il Consiglio di Amministrazione del Milan ha approvato i dati consolidati dell’esercizio chiuso al 30 giugno 2022, che saranno sottoposti al voto dell’Assemblea in programma a fine ottobre. Il CdA ha preso atto di un trend di crescita in ulteriore accelerazione, che porta a registrare un EBITDA positivo, significativo della validità del percorso di risanamento e rilancio sin qui intrapreso dal club rossonero.
> 
> Nella stagione 2021/22 i ricavi sono cresciuti del 14%, attestandosi a quota 297,7 milioni di euro (un risultato molto vicino alle stime di dicembre 2021 di Calcio e Finanza), rispetto ai 261,1 milioni dell’esercizio precedente, come risultato di un contributo significativo di maggiori ricavi da gare a seguito della riapertura degli stadi, da broadcasting a seguito della partecipazione della formazione di Pioli alla UEFA Champions League 2021/22, oltre che a nuovi ricavi da sponsorizzazione.
> 
> ...


Non capivo i buchi che avevamo prima, men che meno riesco a capire come sia ancora possibile averne uno da 66 quest'anno. 
Da dove cavolo escono tutti questi soldi?


----------



## Antokkmilan (29 Settembre 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Prendiamo tanto in giro l'Inter ma non è che i loro rosso sia tanto più del nostro


Più del doppio…


----------



## Antokkmilan (29 Settembre 2022)

La società sta facendo un grandissimo lavoro, siamo passati dai 196 milioni di rosso, arrivando ai meno 66 milioni di rosso nel giro di due-due anni e mezzo; direi che è un risultato enorme se si considera che abbiamo fatto un mercato da basso profilo. Comunque la società brucia ancora un sacco di soldi ma è normale, tra stupendi- ammortamenti- le trasferte il cibo( può far ridere ma è così) le infrastrutture bruciano tanto.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Settembre 2022)

Ho raccimolato qualche info, non ci metto la mano sul fuoco, ma sembrano plausibili:

- ci sono premi dei giocatori scattati
- ci sono stati forti investimenti nel campo dei media
- mancano i 20 milioni della Puma che ci saranno dal prossimo bilancio, probabilmente anche Emirates
- di fatto non facciamo plusvalenze da giocatori, che contano molto, nel bene e nel male, quindi l' Inter sta messa ancora peggio


----------



## pazzomania (29 Settembre 2022)

Per me, se arriviamo agli ottavi di CL e calcolando che San Siro è sempre sold out, il prossimo anno siamo quasi a zero.


----------



## King of the North (29 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza: oggi il Consiglio di Amministrazione del Milan ha approvato i dati consolidati dell’esercizio chiuso al 30 giugno 2022, che saranno sottoposti al voto dell’Assemblea in programma a fine ottobre. Il CdA ha preso atto di un trend di crescita in ulteriore accelerazione, che porta a registrare un EBITDA positivo, significativo della validità del percorso di risanamento e rilancio sin qui intrapreso dal club rossonero.
> 
> Nella stagione 2021/22 i ricavi sono cresciuti del 14%, attestandosi a quota 297,7 milioni di euro (un risultato molto vicino alle stime di dicembre 2021 di Calcio e Finanza), rispetto ai 261,1 milioni dell’esercizio precedente, come risultato di un contributo significativo di maggiori ricavi da gare a seguito della riapertura degli stadi, da broadcasting a seguito della partecipazione della formazione di Pioli alla UEFA Champions League 2021/22, oltre che a nuovi ricavi da sponsorizzazione.
> 
> ...


Almeno il tifoso che si scandalizza per i pochissimi soldi spesi sul mercato (siamo gli unici in Italia a spendere in realtà) può capire che è fin troppo facile prendersela quando le spese dicono chiaramente che sono ancora troppo alte rispetto alle entrate.
Quindi inutile che date dei pezzenti alla società quando la realtà dice che sono ancora di più i milioni spesi di quelli incassati e a meno che non vogliate rimanere di nuovo fuori dalle coppe o ricevere altre limitazioni dalla UEFA, direi che è bene fidarsi di chi ci sta portando risultati concreti.
Pssare
Da -195 a -65 più uno scudetto e ingresso in Champion’s in 3 anni…..direi che è il caso di fare i complimenti e BASTA.


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Settembre 2022)

30 milioni di perdita più di quanto immaginavo.
Sarebbe stato bello chiuderlo intorno a -35... 
Spero che per l'anno prossimo, se non al pareggio, si punti almeno al -20


----------



## davidedl (29 Settembre 2022)

I costi di una società non sono solo gli stipendi dei giocatori. Il Milan spende circa 160/170 milioni per gli stipendi (al lordo) . Poi ci sono circa 80 milioni di ammortamenti dei costi di acquisto dei giocatori annui. Perché ciò che spendi per acquistare un giocatore viene spalmato nei 5 anni successivi sul conto economico. Ad esempio i 30 milioni spesi per De Katelaere andranno per 6 milioni all'anno nei costi di ammortamento nei prossimi 5 bilanci. Poi ci sono i costi per servizi che incidono per altri 50/60 milioni : si intendono i costi per la gestione dello stadio, per i ritiri, per il settore giovanile, per la gestione gare, per l'assistenza sanitaria dei giocatori, per le commissioni ad agenti e consulenti etc. Poi ci sono gli oneri finanziari per i debiti bancari etc etc....siamo già ad oltre 300.....poi ci sono tante altre cosette come le imposte etc


----------



## jumpy65 (29 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ho raccimolato qualche info, non ci metto la mano sul fuoco, ma sembrano plausibili:
> 
> - ci sono premi dei giocatori scattati
> - ci sono stati forti investimenti nel campo dei media
> ...


Il fatto che il nostro bilancio non sia "drogato" dalla vendita dei giocatori è molto positivo. Le uscite sono pressoché costanti negli ultimi tre anni, sono invece aumentate progressivamente le entrate. Come previsto per poter aumentare stipendi e costo rosa bisognerà aspettare la prossima stagione assumendo un andamento delle entrate ancoravin aumento del 15% circa all'anno. Si pensava a un risultato sui -50 e non siamo molto lontano.


----------



## Nomaduk (29 Settembre 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Più del doppio…


con le cessioni di lukaku ed altri. altrimenti era il triplo(sui 190)


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (29 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza: oggi il Consiglio di Amministrazione del Milan ha approvato i dati consolidati dell’esercizio chiuso al 30 giugno 2022, che saranno sottoposti al voto dell’Assemblea in programma a fine ottobre. Il CdA ha preso atto di un trend di crescita in ulteriore accelerazione, che porta a registrare un EBITDA positivo, significativo della validità del percorso di risanamento e rilancio sin qui intrapreso dal club rossonero.
> 
> Nella stagione 2021/22 i ricavi sono cresciuti del 14%, attestandosi a quota 297,7 milioni di euro (un risultato molto vicino alle stime di dicembre 2021 di Calcio e Finanza), rispetto ai 261,1 milioni dell’esercizio precedente, come risultato di un contributo significativo di maggiori ricavi da gare a seguito della riapertura degli stadi, da broadcasting a seguito della partecipazione della formazione di Pioli alla UEFA Champions League 2021/22, oltre che a nuovi ricavi da sponsorizzazione.
> 
> ...



Questo ci fa capire che se Leao deve andare, va venduto e bene. Fermo restando ovviamente che non lo venderei, ma con un bilancio del genere, perdere calciatori a zero ha ancora meno senso rispetto al normale.


----------



## Nomaduk (29 Settembre 2022)

ma cosa mangiano caviale e champagne direbbe qualcuno...


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quasi tutte le aziende in Italia, dalla piccola alla grande, sono dei bancomat.
> 
> Ma non ha comunque senso fare buchi di bilancio, anzi, è peggio con le banche ecc ecc.
> 
> ...


col bilancio rosso però hanno la scusa per non spendere, il calcio non è un'azienda normale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Settembre 2022)

davidedl ha scritto:


> I costi di una società non sono solo gli stipendi dei giocatori. Il Milan spende circa 160/170 milioni per gli stipendi (al lordo) . Poi ci sono circa 80 milioni di ammortamenti dei costi di acquisto dei giocatori annui. Perché ciò che spendi per acquistare un giocatore viene spalmato nei 5 anni successivi sul conto economico. Ad esempio i 30 milioni spesi per De Katelaere andranno per 6 milioni all'anno nei costi di ammortamento nei prossimi 5 bilanci. Poi ci sono i costi per servizi che incidono per altri 50/60 milioni : si intendono i costi per la gestione dello stadio, per i ritiri, per il settore giovanile, per la gestione gare, per l'assistenza sanitaria dei giocatori, per le commissioni ad agenti e consulenti etc. Poi ci sono gli oneri finanziari per i debiti bancari etc etc....siamo già ad oltre 300.....poi ci sono tante altre cosette come le imposte etc


al LORDO ne spendiamo 80.
cifre inspiegabili.


----------



## Pit96 (29 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza: oggi il Consiglio di Amministrazione del Milan ha approvato i dati consolidati dell’esercizio chiuso al 30 giugno 2022, che saranno sottoposti al voto dell’Assemblea in programma a fine ottobre. Il CdA ha preso atto di un trend di crescita in ulteriore accelerazione, che porta a registrare un EBITDA positivo, significativo della validità del percorso di risanamento e rilancio sin qui intrapreso dal club rossonero.
> 
> Nella stagione 2021/22 i ricavi sono cresciuti del 14%, attestandosi a quota 297,7 milioni di euro (un risultato molto vicino alle stime di dicembre 2021 di Calcio e Finanza), rispetto ai 261,1 milioni dell’esercizio precedente, come risultato di un contributo significativo di maggiori ricavi da gare a seguito della riapertura degli stadi, da broadcasting a seguito della partecipazione della formazione di Pioli alla UEFA Champions League 2021/22, oltre che a nuovi ricavi da sponsorizzazione.
> 
> ...


Ditemi com'è possibile adesso, dai. 
Dai conti la rosa costava meno di 150 milioni (ingaggio lordo + ammortamenti), se il fatturato è di 300 vuol dire che le spese sono di 360.
360-150 fa 210. Dove diavolo finiscono questi 210 milioni?!? Le altre squadre di serie A quanto spendono? Perché un'Atalanta spende (presumibilmente) molto meno? Tagliare tutto il tagliabile, dai giardinieri ai cuochi di troppo. È impensabile questa cosa


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Settembre 2022)

melme 21/22:
costo rosa 228
fatturato 440M
rosso 140M
*altre spese* 350M

milan 21/22:
costo rosa 150
fatturato 300M
rosso 66M
*altre spese* 216M

ladri 21/22
costo rosa 320
fatturato 440M
rosso 250M
*altre spese* 370M


ok allora ci sta eccome. però mi piacerebbe sapere dove vanno a finire sti soldi............


----------



## mark (30 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza: oggi il Consiglio di Amministrazione del Milan ha approvato i dati consolidati dell’esercizio chiuso al 30 giugno 2022, che saranno sottoposti al voto dell’Assemblea in programma a fine ottobre. Il CdA ha preso atto di un trend di crescita in ulteriore accelerazione, che porta a registrare un EBITDA positivo, significativo della validità del percorso di risanamento e rilancio sin qui intrapreso dal club rossonero.
> 
> Nella stagione 2021/22 i ricavi sono cresciuti del 14%, attestandosi a quota 297,7 milioni di euro (un risultato molto vicino alle stime di dicembre 2021 di Calcio e Finanza), rispetto ai 261,1 milioni dell’esercizio precedente, come risultato di un contributo significativo di maggiori ricavi da gare a seguito della riapertura degli stadi, da broadcasting a seguito della partecipazione della formazione di Pioli alla UEFA Champions League 2021/22, oltre che a nuovi ricavi da sponsorizzazione.
> 
> ...



EBITDA positivo e poi 67mn di rosso è molto strano, aspetto il bilancio ufficiale per vedere meglio.


----------



## ilPresidente (30 Settembre 2022)

Complimenti per aver stretto la cinghia. Innegabile ci sia una politica di cost reduction.

mancano però sponsor veri secondari e introiti derivanti dal player treading!
Clamoroso non si riescano a raccogliere 40M / 50M con le vendite questo era l’anno buono per vendere Saele e Rebic per esempio. Bilancio migliorato e possibilità di investire! Invece chi va via lo fa a zero. 
Bennacer non rinnova? Monetizzare e investire! Finché non incassiamo e troviamo sponsor più idonei soffriremo sempre di stitichezza.

poi vorrei vedere i compensi di Maldini, Massaro, Gazzosa e del presidente tuttofare. Per il bene del Milan loro non possono porsi il tetto ingaggi a 1M?
Loro no?


----------



## davoreb (30 Settembre 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Prendiamo tanto in giro l'Inter ma non è che i loro rosso sia tanto più del nostro



Solo circa il 250% del nostro vendendo i loro migliori giocatori.


----------



## Tobi (30 Settembre 2022)

Comunque è impossibile senza stadio andare in attivo salvo cessione di qualche giocatore ogni anno. Fantascienza proprio.


----------



## Tobi (30 Settembre 2022)

Aggiungo che semmai dovessimo malauguratamente mancare la qualificazione in Champions si torna a -100 in carrozza.


----------



## ILMAGO (30 Settembre 2022)

-65 è terribile.
Perché hai già tagliato il tagliabile.
Perché hanno nella testa ulteriori restrizioni contro un esigenza di alzare gli ingaggi x tenere leao. Il max 4 netti ci accompagnerà per moooolto tempo temo.
Econ il nuovo stadio confermerai la politica attuale semplicemente passando da -60 a +20.


----------



## mil77 (30 Settembre 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Prendiamo tanto in giro l'Inter ma non è che i loro rosso sia tanto più del nostro


Ma va cosa vuoi che sia...solo il doppio del nostro e così basso perché ci sono le plusvalenze di hakimi e lukaku


----------



## jumpy65 (30 Settembre 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ditemi com'è possibile adesso, dai.
> Dai conti la rosa costava meno di 150 milioni (ingaggio lordo + ammortamenti), se il fatturato è di 300 vuol dire che le spese sono di 360.
> 360-150 fa 210. Dove diavolo finiscono questi 210 milioni?!? Le altre squadre di serie A quanto spendono? Perché un'Atalanta spende (presumibilmente) molto meno? Tagliare tutto il tagliabile, dai giardinieri ai cuochi di troppo. È impensabile questa cosa


l'inter ha uscite per 580 milioni. Non facciamola così semplice. Se vuoi leggere i dettagli delle uscite dell'anno scorso (che si discosta poco presumibilmente da quello di quest'anno) sono a pagina 13 e 14 del bilancio che puoi trovare sul sito della società


----------



## jumpy65 (30 Settembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> -65 è terribile.
> Perché hai già tagliato il tagliabile.
> Perché hanno nella testa ulteriori restrizioni contro un esigenza di alzare gli ingaggi x tenere leao. Il max 4 netti ci accompagnerà per moooolto tempo temo.
> Econ il nuovo stadio confermerai la politica attuale semplicemente passando da -60 a +20.


a mio parere non è così. 65 è più o meno quanto previsto, un pò peggio. Quest'anno saremo vicini al pareggio e già l'anno prossimo probabilmente potremo alzare il monte ingaggi. Di quanto dipenderà dall'aumento delle entrate che sono ancora molto basse rispetto ad esempio a juve e inter.
In questo bilancio noi 300 e inter 440
ma consideriamo che l'inter ha entrate falsate dalla vendita dei giocatori e noi no. Difficilmente loro potranno confermare queste entrate se non cedendo ancora mentre noi puntiamo a entrate "sane"


----------



## Viulento (30 Settembre 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> poi vorrei vedere i compensi di Maldini, Massaro, Gazzosa e del presidente tuttofare. Per il bene del Milan loro non possono porsi il tetto ingaggi a 1M?
> Loro no?


Lascia stare, sono spiccioli che servono per il bene del Milan.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (30 Settembre 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Prendiamo tanto in giro l'Inter ma non è che i loro rosso sia tanto più del nostro


Più del doppio, se non ti sembra tanto. Se aggiungi le loro perdite rispetto alle nostre anche guardando all'anno precedente, la forbice si allarga ulteriormente. Quanti top club nel mondo chiudono il bilancio alla pari o in positivo? Il Bayern e chi altro? I ricavi stanno crescendo (+30 milioni). Anche io mi aspettavo un bilancio meno in rosso, però, è innegabile che il quadro generale stia migliorando. Senza stadio però sarà sempre dura...


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Settembre 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> a mio parere non è così. 65 è più o meno quanto previsto, un pò peggio. Quest'anno saremo vicini al pareggio e già l'anno prossimo probabilmente potremo alzare il monte ingaggi. Di quanto dipenderà dall'aumento delle entrate che sono ancora molto basse rispetto ad esempio a juve e inter.
> In questo bilancio noi 300 e inter 440
> ma consideriamo che l'inter ha entrate falsate dalla vendita dei giocatori e noi no. Difficilmente loro potranno confermare queste entrate se non cedendo ancora mentre noi puntiamo a entrate "sane"


giusto.
a caldo mi sono incacchiato anche io, ma dopotutto io stesso dicevo che saremmo stati su quelle cifre e quest'anno che ci saremmo avvicinati allo zero (cosa che penso avverrà).
il tagliabile è stato tagliato, bisogna aumentare i ricavi. di certo lo scorso anno è stato l'ultimo con un passivo importante.
alla fine non è un brutto risultato considerando un fatturato ancora da vomito che deve assolutamente esplodere quest'anno anno altrimenti c'è un problema...


----------



## jacky (30 Settembre 2022)

Scusate ma io ripeto la domanda.
Spendiamo 360 milioni.
Mi è stato detto 150 milioni sono di ingaggi ai calciatori e ammortamenti (che dovrebbe essere la parte più consistente).
Gli altri 210 milioni come vanno via?


----------



## pazzomania (30 Settembre 2022)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Più del doppio, se non ti sembra tanto. Se aggiungi le loro perdite rispetto alle nostre anche guardando all'anno precedente, la forbice si allarga ulteriormente. Quanti top club nel mondo chiudono il bilancio alla pari o in positivo? Il Bayern e chi altro? I ricavi stanno crescendo (+30 milioni). Anche io mi aspettavo un bilancio meno in rosso, però, è innegabile che il quadro generale stia migliorando. Senza stadio però sarà sempre dura...


Real e Barca chiudevano con margini degni di nota, anche negli anni dove si permettevano di tutto.
E a fare questo, non erano solo gli scandalosi vantaggi bancari che avevano in Spagna.

Per avere un bilancio apposto, lo deve essere anche senza plusvalenze, a quel punto poi voli, ti gestisci come meglio credi e esci anche dalle difficoltà.

E' la stessa ragione per cui la Germania può tirare fuori 200 miliardi per calmierare i prezzi dell' energia, e l' Italia ogni volta che c'è un problema imprevisto, arranca.

Soldi, solo soldi.

Certo, sarebbe bello uno sceicco che se ne fotte, ma d' altronde non abbiamo avuto questa fortuna.


----------



## mil77 (30 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> al LORDO ne spendiamo 80.
> cifre inspiegabili.


Penso che con 160 milioni lordi intendesse gli stipendi di tutti i dipendenti del Milan, non solo dei 25 giocatori


----------



## DavMilan (30 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> melme 21/22:
> costo rosa 228
> fatturato 440M
> rosso 140M
> ...


sarebbe bello sapere come vengono spesi questi 360M, la voce altre spese è troppo generica


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Settembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Penso che con 160 milioni lordi intendesse gli stipendi di tutti i dipendenti del Milan, non solo dei 25 giocatori


non lo so ma spero che non sia così, se i giocatori costano 80... raddoppiare per il resto del personale sarebbe assurdo, credo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Settembre 2022)

DavMilan ha scritto:


> sarebbe bello sapere come vengono spesi questi 360M, la voce altre spese è troppo generica


è un calcolo che ho fatto io, non ne ho idea.


----------



## jumpy65 (30 Settembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma va cosa vuoi che sia...solo il doppio del nostro e così basso perché ci sono le plusvalenze di hakimi e lukaku


è poi l'inter avrà da pagare interessi sul prestito piuttosto elevati per quest'anno perche dovrà attingere al prestito con tasso del 10% avendo con questo rosso ormai esaurito quello di oaktree che era più vantaggioso (6.5%).. Probabilmente pagherà sui 40/50 milioni solo di interessi


----------



## mil77 (30 Settembre 2022)

DavMilan ha scritto:


> sarebbe bello sapere come vengono spesi questi 360M, la voce altre spese è troppo generica


Basta guardare il bilancio dell'anno scorso...i costi più o meno sono sempre quelli. Tranne elettricità e gas dove avranno preso una bella sberla.


----------



## jumpy65 (30 Settembre 2022)

DavMilan ha scritto:


> sarebbe bello sapere come vengono spesi questi 360M, la voce altre spese è troppo generica


è spiegato nel bilancio. In quello dello scorso anno da pagina 13 in poi.


----------



## mil77 (30 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non lo so ma spero che non sia così, se i giocatori costano 80... raddoppiare per il resto del personale sarebbe assurdo, credo.


Dipende da quanti sono in totale i dipendenti...x me solo pioli + staff, maldini massara gazidis e scaroni fanno sui 30 milioni lordi


----------



## Mauricio (30 Settembre 2022)

Prendo il bilancio dell’anno scorso:

- Costo personale 170 milioni (oltre costo della rosa della prima squadra e primavera, ci sono gli stipendi di altre 200 persone circa)
- Ammortamenti 80 milioni 
- Costi per servizi 60 milioni (organizzazione gare, trasferte, ecc) 
- Oneri gestione calciatori 16 milioni (prestito di tonali di 10 milioni)
- Altri oneri 16 milioni (affitto San Siro, Casa Milan, ecc)

TOTALE 340 milioni

Ed ho solo considerato le macro voci, per cui spendere 360 ci si arriva facilmente.

Mi riservo di capire bene gli stipendi, perché secondo me noi e tutti i siti di informazione stiamo prendendo una cantonata clamorosa, mi spiego subito meglio:

È specificato che i giocatori sono 59 (immagino prima squadra e primavera). Allenatori e altri tecnici 170 (mi sembra un numero spaventosamente alto, ma vabbè). 
Ecco, ora viene il bello: è specificato che gli stipendi dei tesserati (non è specificato chi si intenda, ma direi che un tesserato è un calciatore, massimo allenatore) *sono 140 milioni*.
Ovvero quasi il doppio dei nostri conti. Per cui non vorrei che i famosi lordi che calcoliamo siano in verità i netti. E quindi altro che tetto a 4 milioni netti. Mi rifiuto di credere che la primavera costi quasi come la prima squadra.


----------



## mil77 (30 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Prendo il bilancio dell’anno scorso:
> 
> - Costo personale 170 milioni (oltre costo della rosa della prima squadra e primavera, ci sono gli stipendi di altre 200 persone circa)
> - Ammortamenti 80 milioni
> ...


Tesserati sono tutti quelli che seguono la squadra...chi va in panchina, chi va nei spogliatoi, più i vari dirigenti sportivi ( dell'addetto all'arbitro a maldini)


----------



## Mauricio (30 Settembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Tesserati sono tutti quelli che seguono la squadra...chi va in panchina, chi va nei spogliatoi, più i vari dirigenti sportivi ( dell'addetto all'arbitro a maldini)


Ok quindi Gazidis, MMM e pochi altri guadagnano 70 lordi l’anno? Oppure ci rientrano anche quei 150 persone denominati altri tecnici? Se fosse così allora direi che i conti tornano, più o meno.


----------



## jacky (30 Settembre 2022)

60 milioni di euro per la gestione di 20-25 trasferte all'anno, gare interne e ritiro... mi sembra folle


----------



## alexxx19 (30 Settembre 2022)

bei tempi quando tra noi tifosi si parlava solo di chi acquistare chi vendere, dei giocatori presenti e passati e delle partite vere e proprie

ora ci siamo ridotti a spulciare le spese e fare i conti anche nel calcio


----------



## mil77 (30 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Ok quindi Gazidis, MMM e pochi altri guadagnano 70 lordi l’anno? Oppure ci rientrano anche quei 150 persone denominati altri tecnici? Se fosse così allora direi che i conti tornano, più o meno.


Ho guardato. Nei tessati rientrano anche allenatori e altri tecnici che in totale sono 168.
Non pensavo ma il Milan in totale ha 411 dipendenti


----------



## Raryof (30 Settembre 2022)

L'anno prossimo verrà raggiunto il pareggio di bilancio senza alcun problema proprio, in primis dovremo assolutamente aumentare gli introiti derivanti dalle coppe, parlo di UCL, di supercoppa italiana e C.Italia, servirà passare il girone e mettere da parte pure quei 3 mln a botta che prendi dopo ogni vittoria e quel mln che prendi dopo un pari (oltre vabbè ai grossi incassi commerciali derivanti dallo stadio sempre pieno), il passaggio del girone sarebbe tanta roba perché avverrebbe con l'aggiunta solamente di un'altra squadra italiana per cui il bottino sarebbe maggiore alla fine della fiera, un ottavo morbido poi aprirebbe la strada a qualcosa di particolare, diciamo così.
Altri incassi ovviamente sono i pienoni in campionato in periodo di covid, 0 restrizioni, 0 discrimazionale sociale, ogni anno ci riassettiamo e il bilancio migliora, vero che perdiamo i giocatori a 0 ma penso che in estate con una cessione dovremmo riuscire nell'obbiettivo di arrivare finalmente al pareggio tanto desiderato, diciamo un +40 a bilancio con introiti maggiori dalle coppe + la cessione di un Isma+il Saele di turno, ma anche se facessimo lo stesso percorso di quest'anno potremmo arrivarci con una cessione non troppo scorbutica e aggiustabile con un altro player o giovane che abbiamo già preso per pochi mln. siamo ben indirizzati, mancano terribilmente le plusvalenze derivanti dalle uscite di Frank, Dolla e in misura minore Calha e Romagna, gli ultimi 2 non così vendibili mentre per gli altri 2, nonostante il mercato (se presi un anno prima) penso che abbiamo fatto un discorso grosso modo pratico, cioè, vero che avremmo potuto cederli ma al tempo non eravamo così sicuri di potercela fare in campionato, con uscite così grosse e sostituti non istruiti o pronti per fare la differenza da subito, li abbiamo usati per arrivare prima quarti e poi per vincere la scudazza, li avessimo ceduti avremmo potuto rischiare di non farcela ancora una volta, il calcio non è così semplice e i valori li devi capire prima, ad esempio l'Inter sta facendo un discorso simile con Skriniar, lo tiene e lo perde a 0 ma sa che con lui arriva tra le 4, almeno basandosi sui valori iniziali, sullo storico di una rosa, quarto posto, top 4, che mai come quest'anno risulterà vitale, bisogna mettere giù tutto adesso e poi chissà, forse una big potrebbe lasciarci le penne (noi come abbiamo visto col Napoli anche se perdiamo sbattiamo già una mole di gioco da paura, nemmeno prendo in considerazione il fatto che potremmo finire nella melma in qualche maniera).


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Settembre 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Prendiamo tanto in giro l'Inter ma non è che i loro rosso sia tanto più del nostro


E' oltre il doppio...


----------



## Mika (30 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> A Maldini e Massara (e pure a Boban) dovrebbero fare non una ma 20 statue e Milanello


Eh vaglielo a spiegare ai detrattori che stanno facendo miracoli.


----------



## mil77 (30 Settembre 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> 60 milioni di euro per la gestione di 20-25 trasferte all'anno, gare interne e ritiro... mi sembra folle


Difatti le spese varie x le gare sono poco più di 1 milione


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza: oggi il Consiglio di Amministrazione del Milan ha approvato i dati consolidati dell’esercizio chiuso al 30 giugno 2022, che saranno sottoposti al voto dell’Assemblea in programma a fine ottobre. Il CdA ha preso atto di un trend di crescita in ulteriore accelerazione, che porta a registrare un EBITDA positivo, significativo della validità del percorso di risanamento e rilancio sin qui intrapreso dal club rossonero.
> 
> Nella stagione 2021/22 i ricavi sono cresciuti del 14%, attestandosi a quota 297,7 milioni di euro (un risultato molto vicino alle stime di dicembre 2021 di Calcio e Finanza), rispetto ai 261,1 milioni dell’esercizio precedente, come risultato di un contributo significativo di maggiori ricavi da gare a seguito della riapertura degli stadi, da broadcasting a seguito della partecipazione della formazione di Pioli alla UEFA Champions League 2021/22, oltre che a nuovi ricavi da sponsorizzazione.
> 
> ...


Senza cessioni e plusvalenze è difficile far di meglio ma , sinceramente, mi aspettavo numeri migliori.
Alla fine sarebbe bastato vendere quelli che abbiamo perso a zero per stare addirittura in attivo.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Settembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Difatti le spese varie x le gare sono poco più di 1 milione


Ma lo stadio invece quando costa tra manutenzione e gare?
Perchè alla fine quella potrebbe essere una discriminante mica da poco : costi aggiuntivi e introiti persi.


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza: oggi il Consiglio di Amministrazione del Milan ha approvato i dati consolidati dell’esercizio chiuso al 30 giugno 2022, che saranno sottoposti al voto dell’Assemblea in programma a fine ottobre. Il CdA ha preso atto di un trend di crescita in ulteriore accelerazione, che porta a registrare un EBITDA positivo, significativo della validità del percorso di risanamento e rilancio sin qui intrapreso dal club rossonero.
> 
> Nella stagione 2021/22 i ricavi sono cresciuti del 14%, attestandosi a quota 297,7 milioni di euro (un risultato molto vicino alle stime di dicembre 2021 di Calcio e Finanza), rispetto ai 261,1 milioni dell’esercizio precedente, come risultato di un contributo significativo di maggiori ricavi da gare a seguito della riapertura degli stadi, da broadcasting a seguito della partecipazione della formazione di Pioli alla UEFA Champions League 2021/22, oltre che a nuovi ricavi da sponsorizzazione.
> 
> ...


Leggo una bella discussione sui costi... ma basta leggersi il bilancio ragazzi.

Da quello dell'anno scorso:

Costo per il personale 169,7
Ammortamenti e svalutazioni 81,1
Costi per servizi e godimento beni di terzi 59,7
Oneri da gestione diritti calciatori 16,2
Costo acquisto materie prime e merci 5,0
Altri costi ed oneri 15,7
Totale Costi per la Produzione 347,4

Questo per quanto riguarda il bilancio 2020-2021, per quello appena approvato aspettiamo ovviamente il dettaglio ma un'idea intanto possiamo farcela.


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Settembre 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> 60 milioni di euro per la gestione di 20-25 trasferte all'anno, gare interne e ritiro... mi sembra folle


Se paghi le bollette e i costi per mantenere casa tua, sai quanto siano cari, puoi immaginare quelli di San Siro.

Poi c'è Milanello, che non so come sia gestito, se dal Milan direttamente o da società esterne, ma anche comporta dei costi.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se paghi le bollette e i costi per mantenere casa tua, e sai quanto siano cari, puoi immaginare quelli di San Siro.


Ma le spese energetiche non sono a carico del comune?
Milan e inter lo stadio ce l'hanno solo in gestione per le partite.
Immagino però ovviamente siano aumentati i costi....


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma le spese energetiche non sono a carico del comune?
> Milan e inter lo stadio ce l'hanno solo in gestione per le partite.
> Immagino però ovviamente siano aumentati i costi....


Non mi sono mai interessato all'argomento, ma credo che le società paghino un affitto annuale e poi sostengano i costi di gestione ordinaria.
Quindi tutti i costi relativi alle varie voci di energia, manutenzione, pulizia, ordine pubblico. Tutto.

Da quanto ne so le società non lo fanno direttamente ma tramite una partecipata à metà tra Milan e Inter (che gestisce lo stadio in tutti gli eventi inclusi i concerti) e vedo difficile si possano trovare informazioni.

Sono voci molto care e naturalmente trascurate dai tifosi, se si pensa che per rifare il manto erboso se non ricordo male spesero oltre 5 milioni.


----------



## Mauricio (30 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma le spese energetiche non sono a carico del comune?
> Milan e inter lo stadio ce l'hanno solo in gestione per le partite.
> Immagino però ovviamente siano aumentati i costi....


L’affitto di San Siro sono 4,5 milioni. Casa Milan quasi 7.


----------



## nybreath (30 Settembre 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ricaviamo 290 milioni.
> Mi elencate i 360 che spendiamo come vengono spesi?



Scusa ma sono dati pubblici, basta che vai sul sito del milan e li leggi...questi di quest anno non essendo ancora il bilancio depositato non puoi vederli ma puoi vedere quelli degli anni passati.

Per esempio anno 20/21 costi per 347m:
costo personale 169.7
ammortamenti e svalutazioni 81.1
costi per sevizi e godimento beni terzi 59.7
oneri da gestione diritti calcaiatori 16.2
costo acquisto materie prime e merci 5
altri costi e oneri 15.7

Poi ovviamente leggi il bilancio e vedi i dettagli di ogni voce se hai curiosita.


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> L’affitto di San Siro sono 4,5 milioni. Casa Milan quasi 7.


Si sono i soli costi di affitto, poi ci sono quelli di gestione.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Settembre 2022)

mi aspettavo qualcosa intorno ai -35/-40. Comunque siamo più o meno in linea con le aspettative e il prossimo anno dovremmo avvicinarci al pareggio di bilancio (magari -10/20 milioni al massimo) tra aumento ricavi e un pò di diminuzione costi. Ai fini FFP vanno epurati anche gli investimenti effettuati in strutture e giovanili


----------



## Solo (30 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza: oggi il Consiglio di Amministrazione del Milan ha approvato i dati consolidati dell’esercizio chiuso al 30 giugno 2022, che saranno sottoposti al voto dell’Assemblea in programma a fine ottobre. Il CdA ha preso atto di un trend di crescita in ulteriore accelerazione, che porta a registrare un EBITDA positivo, significativo della validità del percorso di risanamento e rilancio sin qui intrapreso dal club rossonero.
> 
> Nella stagione 2021/22 i ricavi sono cresciuti del 14%, attestandosi a quota 297,7 milioni di euro (un risultato molto vicino alle stime di dicembre 2021 di Calcio e Finanza), rispetto ai 261,1 milioni dell’esercizio precedente, come risultato di un contributo significativo di maggiori ricavi da gare a seguito della riapertura degli stadi, da broadcasting a seguito della partecipazione della formazione di Pioli alla UEFA Champions League 2021/22, oltre che a nuovi ricavi da sponsorizzazione.
> 
> ...


Insomma circa 280M di ricavi correnti. Direi che quest'anno tra nuovi sponsor, stadi aperti tutta la stagione, supercoppa e, forse, ottavi di CL dovremmo arrivare a 330-350M.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Insomma circa 280M di ricavi correnti. Direi che quest'anno tra nuovi sponsor, stadi aperti tutta la stagione, supercoppa e, forse, ottavi di CL dovremmo arrivare a 330-350M.


su che basi? 50-70M sono tanti.


----------



## davoreb (30 Settembre 2022)

Comunque i ricavi sono aumentati pochissimo rispetto all'anno prima. Considerando la Champions + stadio + vittoria scudo pensavo almeno un +50 rispetto all'anno prima.


----------



## ilPresidente (30 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Eh vaglielo a spiegare ai detrattori che stanno facendo miracoli.


Mika, solo per capire: dovrei sentirmi detrattore se non riusciamo a fare 1 vendita come si deve? Oppure se le sponsorizzazioni vere - che portino denaro fresco per l’aumento del fatturato - sono pochissime nonostante il fuoriclasse by Premier?

con la vendita p.e. di qualche giocatore si poteva fatturare 40/50M in più? E non usciva un’ala destra seria così? 

Questo é essere detrattori? Viva i detrattori.

a me sembra anche ci siano spese eccessive in diverse voci di bilancio
mi sembra che le mancate vendite ci penalizzino 
Mi sembra che nonostante Gazidis gli sponsor siano pochi e meno generosi - nonostante il passato recente del Milan 

poi se devo dire qualcosa di positivo - altrimenti il politically correct ne risente - rinnovo i complimenti a Massara e Pioli.
Intuizioni vincenti da rimarcare per il primo e grande crescita del gruppo per il secondo: il vero valore aggiunto di questo Milan.


----------



## jumpy65 (30 Settembre 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Mika, solo per capire: dovrei sentirmi detrattore se non riusciamo a fare 1 vendita come si deve? Oppure se le sponsorizzazioni vere - che portino denaro fresco per l’aumento del fatturato - sono pochissime nonostante il fuoriclasse by Premier?
> 
> con la vendita p.e. di qualche giocatore si poteva fatturare 40/50M in più? E non usciva un’ala destra seria così?
> 
> ...


la vendita dei giocatori ingenera ricavi effimeri, non sani. Ti obbliga a vendere ogni anno per mantenere tali ricavi. Bene facciamo a non appoggiarci sulle vendite


----------



## Solo (30 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> su che basi? 50-70M sono tanti.


Puma passa da 10 a 30, scatta da gennaio '23, quindi solo mezzo beneficio = +10
Konami scattato il primo luglio = +7
Wefox per tutta la stagione invece che solo da fine febbraio, diciamo = +5
Altri sponsor minori firmati negli ultimi 12 mesi e bonus vari, diciamo + 5

Diciamo +25 in totale

------------------

Stadi aperti al 100% tutta la stagione e supercoppa italiana

Diciamo + 15
(L'anno scorso per dire Milan-Juve ebbe 5k spettatori, quando al completo l'incasso sarebbe stato vicino ai 5M......)

-----------------------

Ottavi di champions +15 tra bonus secchi e incasso partita in casa

-----------------------


Tutto spannometrico, ma ci sta.


----------



## Mika (30 Settembre 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Mika, solo per capire: dovrei sentirmi detrattore se non riusciamo a fare 1 vendita come si deve? Oppure se le sponsorizzazioni vere - che portino denaro fresco per l’aumento del fatturato - sono pochissime nonostante il fuoriclasse by Premier?
> 
> con la vendita p.e. di qualche giocatore si poteva fatturare 40/50M in più? E non usciva un’ala destra seria così?
> 
> ...


Ma non sono Maldini e Massara che gestiscono gli sponsor, loro gestiscono la parte sportiva, vuoi negare che la parte sportiva a fronte del poco che gli viene dato dalla Proprietà non stia facendo miracoli? Pensi che chiunque avrebbe vinto uno scudetto con un mercato di solo autogestione costi?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Settembre 2022)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Comunque i ricavi sono aumentati pochissimo rispetto all'anno prima. Considerando la Champions + stadio + vittoria scudo pensavo almeno un +50 rispetto all'anno prima.



l'anno scorso (bilancio 2020/2021) i ricavi hanno beneficiato di una tranche in più di diritti TV che era stata pagata in estate a seguito della sospensione per covid, in pratica una parte dei ricavi della stagione 2019/2020 sono finiti nel bilancio successivo 2020/2021. I ricavi quindi aumentano molto di più epurando per questa posta straordinaria.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Puma passa da 10 a 30, scatta da gennaio '23, quindi solo mezzo beneficio = +10
> Konami scattato il primo luglio = +7
> Wefox per tutta la stagione invece che solo da fine febbraio, diciamo = +5
> Altri sponsor minori firmati negli ultimi 12 mesi e bonus vari, diciamo + 5
> ...



Si anche io ero giunto a una cifra del genere: intorno ai 330-350 milioni di ricavi a seconda del cammino in Champions. e dal bilancio 2023/2024 con la nuova SuperChampions dovremmo sfondare quota 350 milioni. Aimè penso dovremmo aspettare il nuovo stadio poi per passare quota 400 milioni. Sono tanti, ma le big viaggiano a 700 milioni di fatturato.


----------



## Solo (30 Settembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Si anche io ero giunto a una cifra del genere: intorno ai 330-350 milioni di ricavi a seconda del cammino in Champions. e dal bilancio 2023/2024 con la nuova SuperChampions dovremmo sfondare quota 350 milioni. Aimè penso dovremmo aspettare il nuovo stadio poi per passare quota 400 milioni. Sono tanti, ma le big viaggiano a 700 milioni di fatturato.


Nel 23-24 con gli ottavi di CL sfondiamo tranquillamente i 350 perché Emirates scade a giugno '23 e ci possiamo aspettare un rinnovo stile puma con un +20. Dovremmo essere tra i 350 e i 400M, non troppo lontano dai gobbi che senza plusvalenze e uscendo agli ottavi sono intorno ai 400. Col nuovo stadio li metteremmo dietro, e questo fa capire le tante resistenze che ci sono a Milano per il nuovo impianto...........

Non so quanti soldi extra porterà la nuova CL (o sarà direttamente la SuperLega?) ma in ogni caso porteranno ricavi extra anche a tutti gli altri top club, quindi non chiuderemo i gap. Però ci permetterà di aumentarlo con le medie e le piccole squadre dei vari campionati (esclusa la premier ovviamente).


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Nel 23-24 con gli ottavi di CL sfondiamo tranquillamente i 350 perché Emirates scade a giugno '23 e ci possiamo aspettare un rinnovo stile puma con un +20. Dovremmo essere tra i 350 e i 400M, non troppo lontano dai gobbi che senza plusvalenze e uscendo agli ottavi sono intorno ai 400. Col nuovo stadio li metteremmo dietro, e questo fa capire le tante resistenze che ci sono a Milano per il nuovo impianto...........
> 
> Non so quanti soldi extra porterà la nuova CL (o sarà direttamente la SuperLega?) ma in ogni caso porteranno ricavi extra anche a tutti gli altri top club, quindi non chiuderemo i gap. Però ci permetterà di aumentarlo con le medie e le piccole squadre dei vari campionati (esclusa la premier ovviamente).



per la Super Champions la UEFA parla di +50% di ricavi, però ci saranno anche più squadre. Ci sono comunque minimo 10 partite, è lecito aspettarsi un minimo di 60/70 milioni di introiti diciamo e un massimo di 120-130 milioni se si arriva in fondo. Diciamo che nel periodo pre-stadio nuovo ci collocheremo quindi tra i 350 e i 400 milioni di fatturato, più vicino ai 400 se lavorano bene con media company e parte commerciale. Con lo stadio dal 2027/2028 passeremo tranquillamente i 400. E' vero che cresceranno anche le altre ma noi come stiamo già facendo possiamo crescere molto di più visto che veniamo da 10 anni di nulla. Una società come il Milan oggi potrebbe fatturare tranquillamente 500 milioni fosse stata gestita da persone competenti e non dal Giannino. Ci vorrà tempo, ma almeno abbiamo dei top anche nel reparto sportivo che possono colmare rendere il gap con le big d'Europa un pò meno grande.


----------



## mil77 (30 Settembre 2022)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Comunque i ricavi sono aumentati pochissimo rispetto all'anno prima. Considerando la Champions + stadio + vittoria scudo pensavo almeno un +50 rispetto all'anno prima.


In realtà, ma chiedo conferma a chi ne sa di più, i ricavi dovrebbero essere aumentati notevolmente...direi in maniera esponenziale...nel bilancio precedente c'era ricavi da diritti tv di circa 1 anno e mezzo che in questo bilancio non ci sono più....ballano circa 30 milioni...quindi il fatturato in realtà è aumentato di almeno 60 milioni


----------



## davoreb (30 Settembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> In realtà, ma chiedo conferma a chi ne sa di più, i ricavi dovrebbero essere aumentati notevolmente...direi in maniera esponenziale...nel bilancio precedente c'era ricavi da diritti tv di circa 1 anno e mezzo che in questo bilancio non ci sono più....ballano circa 30 milioni...quindi il fatturato in realtà è aumentato di almeno 60 milioni



allora cosi fa senso.

sara interessante vedere se la differenza tra noi e l'inter è tutta in plusvalenze e quelle con la juve.


----------



## Tobi (30 Settembre 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> a mio parere non è così. 65 è più o meno quanto previsto, un pò peggio. Quest'anno saremo vicini al pareggio e già l'anno prossimo probabilmente potremo alzare il monte ingaggi. Di quanto dipenderà dall'aumento delle entrate che sono ancora molto basse rispetto ad esempio a juve e inter.
> In questo bilancio noi 300 e inter 440
> ma consideriamo che l'inter ha entrate falsate dalla vendita dei giocatori e noi no. Difficilmente loro potranno confermare queste entrate se non cedendo ancora mentre noi puntiamo a entrate "sane"



Il pareggio di bilancio lo possiamo raggiungere con il +20 mln da puma che sarà sul prossimo Bilancio e dobbiamo arrivare almeno ai quarti per avvicinarci seriamente.


----------



## Pit96 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Sono andato a vedere gli ultimi bilanci del Milan:

2016/17
Valori produzione: 212,1 mln
Costi produzione: 273,9 mln
Tot: - 61,8 mln

2017/18 (anno di Fassone e Mirabelli!)
Valori produzione: 255,8 mln
Costi produzione: 354,4 mln
Tot: - 98,6 mln

2018/19
Valore produzione: 241,1 mln
Costi produzione: 373,4
Tot: - 132,3 mln

2019/20 (anno covid)
Valore produzione: 192,3 mln
Costi produzione: 378,9 mln
Tot: - 186,6

2020/21
Valore produzione: 261,1 mln
Costi produzione: 347,4 mln
Tot: - 86,3

Presunto 2021/22
Valore produzione: ~300 mln
Costi produzione: 366 mln
Tot: - 66 mln

Poi in realtà la perdita consolidata di esercizio di cui parla l'articolo è di -96,4 mln nel 20/21 e -194,6 mln nel 19/20 (dati confermati dai bilanci) che differiscono dal "Tot" calcolato da sopra (sempre dati presi dai bilanci). Non me ne intendo e non capisco dove saltino fuori quei 10 milioni di differenza.

Comunque, lasciando perdere l'annata 2016/17 che sembra essere stata la nostra migliore in termini di bilancio ma a causa di costi ben più bassi, la cosa a mio avviso preoccupante è che dall'anno di Fassone e Mirabelli in cui spendemmo una valanga di soldi sul mercato non sembra esserci una drastica variazione nei costi: variano dai 347 ai 379. Mentre dai calcoli del famoso Payroll sembrava che ogni anno la squadra costasse sempre meno. Rispetto al 2018/19 si parlava di una diminuzione dei costi di ~80 milioni di euro. Eppure i costi non sono cambiati così tanto. Dove sono finiti tutti quei soldi? Perché al posto che tagliare nei costi della rosa non si può tagliare nei costi di altro (anzi, magari aumentano)?
Inoltre ricordo che nel primo periodo dell'anno avevano scritto che (anche grazie alla vendita di Casa Milan) avevamo finito in positivo. E ora - 66 mln?
Ci siamo sempre detti bravi e belli per lo scudetto del bilancio ma sembra che tanto bravi e belli ancora non lo siamo affatto. Già solo Napoli e Lazio a prima vista sembrano avere dei bilanci migliori dei nostri


----------

